# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > سوال: استفاده signalR

## shahabp

سلام به همه.
از signalR چطور می تونم تویه #C برای نوشتن چت روم استفاده کنم؟

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

دوستان قبلاً معرفی کردن: *1* و *2*
ولی اگه منظور منبع فارسی هست، تو وبلاگ آقای نصیری، قشنگ توضیح داده شده: *SignalR*

----------


## shahabp

مرسی.میشه از این کتابخونه ها توی نوشتن برنامه های ویندوز فرم در سی شارپ  استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## sia_2007

بله، امکانش هست، ترجیحا NET 4.5. یا 4

----------


## shahabp

میشه یه نمونه برنامه یا راهنمایی,از استفاده signalR در برنامه های ویندوز فرم در C#‎ معرفی کنید.  
خیلی مهمه.چون می خوام یه چت روم  بنویسم.

----------


## shahabp

میشه کمکم کنید.
هرچی Search میکنم چیزی پیدا نمیکنم.  خیلی برام مهمه.

----------


## shahabp

help me
help me
help me

----------


## abasfar

> help me
> help me
> help me


دوست عزیز آیا به نتیجه ای رسیدی؟

----------


## sanaz6

> دوست عزیز آیا به نتیجه ای رسیدی؟


 سلام  چندتا  سوال دارم  درباره  سیگنال ار یکی  اینکه ایا باید ویزوالم  2012  به  بالا باشه  یا 2010  هم میشه  یکی  هم  اینکه   تو وبلاگ  اقای  نصیری  گفته  noget رو نصب  کند من  طبق  عکس  نصب  کردم ولی  وقتی  تو خط  فرمان دستور  نصب  سیگنال ار  رو میدم  میگه  وجود نداره.  ویژوالم 2010  هستش  ممنون  یا ویندوز  چی  باید  8  باشه یا  با 7  هم میشه

----------

